# Roar of Time style



## Butterfree (Jul 29, 2008)

I've forumized the style I just finished for the site, Roar of Time style. It's dark blue and should serve as a replacement for Shiny Umbreon, i.e. I'm not going to make Shiny Umbreon for the forums.

Hope you like.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 29, 2008)

This... is... AWESOME!


----------



## spaekle (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy crap this is sweet. :D

_I'm_ using a new style now~!


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 29, 2008)

It's very pretty. :]


----------



## Negrek (Jul 29, 2008)

Best style yet IMO. I might even like it better than VoTF, though I'll have to see how that one looks once it gets redone. I didn't like the old shiny umbreon style too much, because I found the basecolor blue kind of bold and eye-hurty, but the more muted color selection and ripply satin wave patterns work much better, I think.

It's kind of weird typing over top of said ripply patterns in the quick reply box, but other than that, I like it a lot.


----------



## Joke (Jul 29, 2008)

Well done! I've gotten tired of using vBulletin style.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

o_o

That is AWESOMENESS. And I've only been using it for three seconds.

Nice work Butterfree!


----------



## Flareth (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. this'll be my new style instead of Dewgong style.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yeah I'm SO using this now
Great work :D


----------



## Vriska Serket (Jul 29, 2008)

I liked Shiny Umbreon better. D: This one feels more black than it does dark blue, plus what Negrek said about the pattern in the quick reply boxes. Also now I need to go get Firefox.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiggy said:


> Well done! I've gotten tired of using vBulletin style.


Same.


----------



## Nope (Jul 29, 2008)

0.0 Love it :D I'm using it now. I love the blue :3


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 29, 2008)

Whoa. Nice. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, I really like this style! ^^ Thank you!


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 29, 2008)

Flareth said:


> instead of Dewgong style


DIDN'T YOU LIKE STARING AT ME ALL DAY? D:


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 29, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> DIDN'T YOU LIKE STARING AT ME ALL DAY? D:


O_O That's... _this_ Dewdong?

I like the waves in the reply boxes. D: I don't like how it cuts off to black in the vertical postbit. I think I'll have it horizontal for now.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 29, 2008)

I like it, but I'm going to stick with Dewgong style until Bouncy Mew style comes back. :3


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice...it almost looks like water.

Plus, I love deep blue, so this will do until Voice of the Forest returns


----------



## Minish (Jul 29, 2008)

Ooh, it's very nice. It's a bit too dark for me, though, whereas Axe Murderer is... well, black, but... well I'm sure you know what I mean. xD

I like the textures used~ Oh and the text box looks oh so sexy now. 8D


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, how about a Spacial Rend style for Palkia at some point?


----------



## S. E. (Jul 29, 2008)

This is great! I've been looking forward to using something not-eye-hurting other than Dewgong style.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! This style is almost as awesome as Articuno Snowflake style! But I won't use it. As in I tried using it, but it just.. was too dark for me. I'm too used to the whiteness of Dewgong style, eh.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow. Really nice. I love the weird watery background of the text input boxes and title bars and things.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 29, 2008)

Roar of Time=Awesome on both fourms and sites alike.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 29, 2008)

Black boxes under everyone's avatars?  Weird, wouldn't you agree?  Programming glitch, I'm using the wrong browser, overlooked detail?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't seem to have any of those black boxes, Falthor...


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 29, 2008)

Huh? What do you mean by "black boxes under everyone's avatar"? The alt2 background fades downwards to black; you might just be seeing the top of the next cell in the postbit.


----------



## Minish (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, it's tiled.

...that's the only word I know how to describe it. >>


----------



## TheAssailant6661 (Jul 29, 2008)

WOAH! This is A LOT better than the Axe Murderer style!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 29, 2008)

Mmm. I'm not a fan of repeating background images like the wavythings, but at least it transitions smoothly.

I think the problem with the "black boxes" is that it doesn't appear to fade into black very well; I can see them, too. If the post (or at least the signature) is too long you can see fairly clearly where the image stops and the background color begins. It's not as distracting as it could be, but it is there. Eh, I hope I explained that clearly enough.

Not my favorite style ever, but it's nice. And dark. D: I needed a dark style. So I'll probably use it until something else comes along.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 29, 2008)

Cool, but way too dark for me D:


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 29, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Mmm. I'm not a fan of repeating background images like the wavythings, but at least it transitions smoothly.
> 
> I think the problem with the "black boxes" is that it doesn't appear to fade into black very well; I can see them, too. If the post (or at least the signature) is too long you can see fairly clearly where the image stops and the background color begins. It's not as distracting as it could be, but it is there. Eh, I hope I explained that clearly enough.
> 
> Not my favorite style ever, but it's nice. And dark. D: I needed a dark style. So I'll probably use it until something else comes along.


Ah, you're one of the wtf-ridiculously-bright-monitor people. I will never get you.

On my monitor, even the bottom half of the actual image looks black. And note that my monitor is actually color-corrected for real colors. What have you done to yours to see anything there? Seriously. o_O

EDIT: Okay, should be fixed; this time I checked the bottom pixels on the image, and it's definitely pure black.


----------



## Vriska Serket (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, and why do the link colors look almost exactly the same as the regular text colors? D:


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 29, 2008)

It is definitely much better now. Thanks, Butterfree, and great job again. ^^


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 29, 2008)

I love it. <3

fuck yes. new replacement.

arug it'll be here for awhile unless I find a new replacement till Spectrum. <3


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, that's better.

Maybe it's just because my eyes are so bad, but I really can't stand dark monitors.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 29, 2008)

8]

Zora likey. *uses*


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 29, 2008)

Cinderpelt said:


> Oh, and why do the link colors look almost exactly the same as the regular text colors? D:


You clearly also have a ridiculously bright monitor. The links are white; the text is light blue.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 29, 2008)

I like it, but it's too... big. Probably because the Dialga sprite is so big, and then the entire row gets stretched and coupled with my pretty small font it just looks bizarre.

So is opalstyle next? :D?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 29, 2008)

It's nice, but I dislike the backgrounds in quotes and the Quick Reply box.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Too many images.  I like the colour scheme but aaaa :[


----------



## Falthor (Jul 29, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Huh? What do you mean by "black boxes under everyone's avatar"? The alt2 background fades downwards to black; you might just be seeing the top of the next cell in the postbit.


I know that, but it doesn't fade downward for me.  It just turns black all of a sudden.


----------



## Saffire Persian (Jul 29, 2008)

Not too bad. The "wavy" background that shows up in the quick reply box kinda weirded my eyes out for a second, but not too bad, really. I wouldn't have minded just solid black, however.   Still, I do quite like this style compared to Dewgong and Axe-murderer, though.  And perhaps even the default.  

Oh, and perhaps a question you can answer when you feel like it:  Which old styles are you planning on bringing back?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 29, 2008)

Falthor said:


> I know that, but it doesn't fade downward for me.  It just turns black all of a sudden.


Are you using the horizontal postbit? Then it's supposed to be that way. The bottom cell, with the post, has no background image at all.



Saffire Persian said:


> Not too bad. The "wavy" background that shows up in the quick reply box kinda weirded my eyes out for a second, but not too bad, really. I wouldn't have minded just solid black, however.   Still, I do quite like this style compared to Dewgong and Axe-murderer, though.  And perhaps even the default.
> 
> Oh, and perhaps a question you can answer when you feel like it:  Which old styles are you planning on bringing back?


All of them. The whole point is that all the main site styles should also be on the forums.

EDIT: Made the textarea background the darker version of the background image.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 29, 2008)

No.  Vertical.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, then I have no idea how that could possibly happen, because the fact is that the background image _does_ fade to black.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 29, 2008)

Eh, no more complaining.  Not like I didn't like it in the first place.  It's a good skin, Butterfree; I like it.  It's just a little intense with the colors and borders and whatever.  But eh.  Skins are skins; I can change back if I wanted to.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys, the wavy background in the reply box will go away if you use WYSIWYG mode. Although I personally think it looks cool. :3


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 29, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 29, 2008)

It's no Shiny Umbreon or Scyther style, but I likes it.


----------



## King Clam (Jul 29, 2008)

Noooot a fan. :[


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks pretty awesome, although my eyes can't adjust all the blackness all of a sudden. 

Is there going to be a Spacial Rend Style?


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It's better than shiny umbreon.=3

I like it.^^


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 29, 2008)

I like it, Butterfree.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Jul 29, 2008)

I love the colour scheme, good job


----------



## Silverwing (Jul 30, 2008)

Some suggestions maybe?

The color scheme is a lot better than the Shiny Umbreon style in my opinion (all the saturated colors in the older style made me feel "suffocated" in a way) but I think the ripple pattern is overused. Maybe use gradients in the Quick Links toolbar (the one with the UCP, FAQ, Members List, etc.) so the BG doesn't clash with the image that's already used in the little user info box above it? Also on the Quick Links area, the BG doesn't repeat smoothly either, so that's another reason to replace the image.

Also, I think the background of the tables should be slightly lighter than the background of the body (so basically really dark gray), to make them pop out slightly. It looks too monotone and similar right now.

And when someone makes a short post with no avatar, the side column with all the user info and stuff (I'm using the two-column viewing style) it looks kinda weird without the gradual fade to black, but I suppose it can't be helped.

Still looks cool in my opinion.

EDIT: After seeing the Forum Index with this, I would also definitely suggest you change the forum headers (like Quick Reply, Important, Newbies) to gradients as well. The ripple image is just clashing together and needs a little variety.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, it transitions much nicely now. :D Still, the bar with the User CP, FAQ, Members List etc. looks funny.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 30, 2008)

eh I like the color scheme but I don't like these wavy images all over.  :|   Still, it's a nice change.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jul 30, 2008)

AWESOMENESS!
Thanks Butterfree!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, cool, the pattern's in quick reply, too! :D

Wow, well done on this, it's fantastic. =D 
Thanks, Butterfree!


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 30, 2008)

This more like it. This is better than the shiny umbreon style. Thanks Butterfree =]


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 30, 2008)

Like, wow. This is the best style. Ever.

Yay Dialga! :D


----------



## Arcanine (Jul 30, 2008)

In one word: TOTALLY AWESOME!!!

(Oops, that's two words :D)


----------



## Adriane (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm... I like the buttons, but for some reason I preferred Shiny Umbreon.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2008)

Whoa, that looks amazing. I love both Dialga and deep blue, by the way..

It is great, but.. I don't really like using a dark style, since it is a bit difficult to read. Well, I've always been using Dewgong style for both the forums and the site, even before the forums got deleted somehow(yes, I've been here before, but wasn't active at all). Guess I won't be changing it soon.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 30, 2008)

Niiiice =DD
This'll be good until Anticuno Snowflake is back.
Does anyone else hear the Dialga/Palkia battle music when they see it?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2008)

RandomTyphoon said:


> Does anyone else hear the Dialga/Palkia battle music when they see it?


No, because I forget what the Dialga/Palkia music sounds like xD

Anyway! I like it. I probably wouldn't have used it if not for the fact that I had been using Axe-Murderer beforehand, so I was used to the dark style and it wasn't hard to transition from black to blue. I like the wave pattern too. ^^


----------



## Erika (Jul 30, 2008)

I sincerely love this style. I wasn't sure about all the images at first, but waking up this morning, and completely forgetting that I changed the style the night before, made me really fond of it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 30, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Is there going to be a Spacial Rend Style?


Hey, I suggested that earlier. Don't steal my thoughts! XD

And I agree, the Dialga/Palkia battle music _does_ go with this. Can we have it playing in the background while we use this style? =P


----------



## Glameow (Jul 30, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> And I agree, the Dialga/Palkia battle music _does_ go with this. Can we have it playing in the background while we use this style? =P


That's not a very good idea... =/

In any case, I think this style's MUCH better than Shiny Umbreon, especially since Butterfree fixed the issue with the background fading into black. On the other hand, I agree that the top nav (User CP, FAQ, etc.) doesn't look very nice, seeing as the repetition of the background doesn't really flow. Otherwise, it's great and I'll be using it until Shiny Ninetales comes back to the forums. ^^


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 30, 2008)

Now this is awesome.

sweet style.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 31, 2008)

*squeal* Very much, thank you. <333


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 31, 2008)

This is an absolutely incredable style. It must have taken so long to do.


----------



## Ciradis (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh damn, this style is sex for my eyes. o_o


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, this is great Butterfree!!! This takes place as my favorite style, it's tied for first with Articuno Snowflake style however but it is still just awesome. I like the lighter blue boxes above the avatars as they go well with the dark blue. These are my favorite colours. I've just noticed that both my favorite styles are blue, one light, one dark. Even my Serebii favorite style is blue...


----------



## Deretto (Jul 31, 2008)

As much as I like Shiny Umbreons, I do have to say I'm liking this style.


----------



## DeadAccount (Jul 31, 2008)

As much as I love the style, those tiling images are really bothering me. They make the style seem halting (?) in places.


----------



## NightmareSnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, return our Bouncy Mew! :3

But seriously, this is good. When can we expect Spacial Rend?


----------



## Scizor King (Jul 31, 2008)

Best. Style. Ever. Seriously.


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 31, 2008)

Uh, wow. It's verry pretty (although, I'll still use the Dewgong style, because this one hurts my eyes, sorry)


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Jul 31, 2008)

This is awesome!  Thanks, Butterfree!


----------



## Sike Saner (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, nice. o.o I find it not only lovely, but very easy on the eyes. ^^


----------



## Ciradis (Aug 1, 2008)

Dark_star said:


> Uh, wow. It's verry pretty (although, I'll still use the Dewgong style, because this one hurts my eyes, sorry)


Someone doesn't like it rough. xD

Yeah, i know.... dirty mind. xD


----------



## Jetx (Aug 1, 2008)

Dark_star said:


> Uh, wow. It's verry pretty (although, I'll still use the Dewgong style, because this one hurts my eyes, sorry)


It's very pretty but it hurts your eyes. Riiight.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh...My...GOSH I've been waiting for a style that isn't Axe-murderer or Dewgong!


----------



## Kronakitty (Aug 5, 2008)

It looks very nice. ;D Only thing I don't like is that the styles here are either really bright or really dark, and no something nice inbetween. xD;


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 5, 2008)

Kronakitty said:


> It looks very nice. ;D Only thing I don't like is that the styles here are either really bright or really dark, and no something nice inbetween. xD;


Well, that would be because I'm only up to Roar of Time in remaking the styles. :P


----------



## surskitty (Aug 5, 2008)

There wasn't really anything in between before, either.  :[  Needs more offwhite and dark gray.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 5, 2008)

It's sexy but I'm still with Minimal Dewgong.


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 7, 2008)

;~; @ Shiny Umbreon

I love the style. Although I can't help noticing that it is from a default PhotoShop pattern, last I checked. Am I correct?


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, it's a default Photoshop pattern. :P Perfectly good pattern, though.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Aug 8, 2008)

My favorite style, except that links don't stand out sometimes and random spans of text look like links. :/
Maybe it's just my eyes, but a bit more contrast between normal text and links wouldn't hurt, imo.


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 8, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Yes, it's a default Photoshop pattern. :P Perfectly good pattern, though.


Still awesome. It flows very nice with the layout, and everything seems to be in the right place, except for the forum navigation part.

The backgrounds for the navigation links end with a square line to their right, and it just doesn't look all natural..


----------



## Frozen Weta (Aug 15, 2008)

It's nice, but I'll stick with Minimal Dewgong Style for the moment because the monitor is screwed up and shows anything dark blue with strange, reddish lines...


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 15, 2008)

surskitty said:


> There wasn't really anything in between before, either.  :[  Needs more offwhite and dark gray.


Scyther Slash wasn't too bright or dark, I don't think. Or Nidoking Poison.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 15, 2008)

Scyther Slash had yellow links which threw me off like whoa; I don't remember my complaints about Nidoking Poison.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

OOOHHH pretty colors i just signed up 2 this sight but i love it! thank you! ^-^


----------



## Felidire (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good.

I didn't really like the shiny umbreon style much, I used the Shiny Ninetales style the most, but this looks equally as good. ,xP
(It doesn't make me look any more girly)


----------



## Genuine Diamond (Nov 29, 2008)

cool


----------



## M3wk!ttyz (Jan 3, 2009)

This is awesome I like it.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 5, 2009)

^ Sort of...late.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for your wonderful and useful post, EeveeSkitty.  Is there any reason why you needed to bump this thread more?


----------

